# Best tinned dog food?



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

I know some of you will think that is a contradiction in terms! Morgan has James Wellbeloved kibble for breakfast, and a handful of same with a tin of dog food for dinner. She has the tinned food for variety as much as anything, and because I don't want to feed her solely on dried food. At the moment she is having Tesco own brand, which seems to suit her digestion, but I wondered if anyone had any ideas about what is the best tinned food? She can't tolerate Chappie sadly as that would be my first choice. Since Wurzel was pts Morgan has been a become very clingy and has lost weight, so we are feeding her increased quantities. She is regularly wormed and is in good condition, just that I wouldn't want her to lose any more weight.


----------



## TGM (7 March 2007)

Do you particularly want tinned food, or just a non-dried food alternative?  I've used the Prize Choice mince with good results on an old dog.  There is a link to their site here:

http://www.prizechoice.co.uk/


----------



## Oneofthepack (7 March 2007)

My vet recommended Butchers Tripe Mix or Chappie as they are the only 2 tinned meats with no additives. Mine have James Wellbeloved with 1/4 tin of Butchers mixed with a little water morning and evening and they are all in tip top condition


----------



## sloulou (7 March 2007)

Have you tried Naturediet?  Is supposed to be one of the better wet foods available - apparently the problem with some wet foods it they can have 80% water content - so only 20% of the tin of food has any nutritional value - you need to check the label for this.

You could also feed her meat - rather than tinned food?  Or the occasional tin of sardines in oil?

Also another tip (that I was given) for putting weight on is to add some oil to their food (I add olive oil but can be vegetable) - about a tablespoon a day.  This will also help with a shiny coat.

not sure if that helps?


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (7 March 2007)

I've always fed mine Butchers tinned food because it has no additives in it. Currently they are both fed ad-lib Field &amp; Trial puppy biscuits and then the pup gets a tin of Butchers puppy food for tea. 

The older dog has dropped a little bit of weight though so I'm going to get her back the butchers tins for adults I think.


----------



## Super_Kat (7 March 2007)

Mineand my mums' King charles are on Butchers tinned food (chunks in gravy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and are doing brilliantly on it


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

Oooh that looks pretty good - and no tins to recycle! Morgan is 2 1/2, so not that old. Do you get it delivered? I am sure I read somewhere about not feeding raw meat and cooked meat as it is digested differently. May have dreamed it though!


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

Funnily enough my ex gave me a dozen tins of Butchers the other day as his dog doesn't do very well on it. Morgan has had a couple and seems to like it, so may stick with it! Thanks.


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

She had Naturediet when she was a puppy as it is so brilliant and pure. It is great, but I really would like something I can get from the supermarket or get delivered. It's bad enough getting the Wellbeloved and horse feed! I am very lazy... She adores pilchards. I will try the oil thing, always used to do that with my old GSD. Thanks!


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

Looks like Butchers has got a pretty good reputation. Will buy some more and see how she goes. Thanks!


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

And another one!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## sloulou (7 March 2007)

If butchers doesn't work out - you can get naturediet delivered (although I know is a pricey food LOL).  

Or there is another one made by Forthglade which is supposed to be similar.


----------



## CLS. (7 March 2007)

Our monkey is fed on Nutro and gets various treats curteousy of Tescos reduced section!  Last night he had some lambs heart and lamb cutlets chopped up other times he will have mince, pretty much anything really!  He always has his food soaked too (to avoid bloat) and this makes it a bit more appetising.  Tins of tuna in oil are good as well and his coat is fab!


----------



## CLS. (7 March 2007)

I wouldnt probably mix raw and cooked in the same meal, no real reason though!  Our boy has all raw and the bones he isnt allowed get boiled to make lovely doggy gravy  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He also has fish guts (i draw the line at heads they get boiled!) and raw eggs.  If he gets heart or liver its only in small amounts as it is very rich.  He sometimes gets a dollop of honey too and has lots of goats milk (not that he is spoilt or anything!)   The prize choice is great and the tripe is a firm favourite and not THAT smelly!


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

Lots to think about there! I like Morgan to eat her food dry as she is a lazy eater and doesn't really chew anything hard.


----------



## CLS. (7 March 2007)

Tunya tends to inhale stuff rather than chew and eat, so all goodies have to be chopped now!


----------



## sevenoceans (7 March 2007)

Mine fed on jwb kibble in am and either naturediet or raw (once every other day) I am interested in if this is wrong? and why?


----------



## Sooty (7 March 2007)

I was once told that dogs' digestive systems adapt to either a raw or cooked diet - something to do with the digestive enzymes. I have no idea whether that is true or not!


----------



## henryhorn (7 March 2007)

I've started feeding ours on a complete dog food with lidl tinned dog food to encourage them to eat up. 
It is lovely stuff, huge chunks of meat and gravy and both  dogs now eat the lot in their bowl.. Cheap too.. (and I know you go to Lidl)


----------



## ihatework (7 March 2007)

I can recommend the prize choice mince too, you can buy it from Pets at home for about 60p a pack, I feed 1/4 pack (raw) twice a day combined with kibble and my lab looks fantastic on it.


----------



## sevenoceans (8 March 2007)

thanks sooty.


----------

